# دائرة تغدية لمبة فلورسنت CCFL inverter



## amiesab (12 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم

أود منكم شرح مفصل لدائرة تغدية لمبة فلورسنت و المسماة ب CCFL inverter ودور كل مركب الكتروني وخاصة :
1- المكثفة الموجودة في اللف الأولي للمحول CCFL , وكدالك C الموجودة في المخرج
2-اللف الدي يطلق عليه في هده الدائرة feedback
3-كيف يتم تحديد قيم مركباته الألكترونية 
4-لم أفهم كيف يعمل أحد التراسيستورقبل الأخر بالرغم انهما متماثلان في النوع وكدالك المقاومتين
5-دور الوشيعة الموجودة في المدخل 12vdc

أرجو أن أجد منكم اجابة شاملة ومشكورين
أختكم amiesab


----------



## amiesab (12 فبراير 2010)

هل من مجيب ؟؟؟!!!


----------



## ادور (12 فبراير 2010)

مكشورررررررررررررر لك ولك كل اتقدم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (13 فبراير 2010)

الدائرة ببساطة هى مذبذب متعدد يستعمل المحول ذو 3 ملفات الإبتدائى ذو وصله منتصف من خرج الترانزيستورات و الثانوى الأول ذو وصله منتصف أيضا لدخل الترانزيستورات لتحقيق التغذية العكسية التى تسبب الإهتزاز
الثانوى هو ملف الجهد العالى اللازم لتشغيل اللمبة


----------



## amiesab (13 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
مشكور أخي على الاهتمام وأعلمك أن هده الدارة هي جزء من الدائرة الموجودة في شاشة جهاز طبي 
monitor BP88S next colin الدي أقوم بصيانته ومشكلتي فيه عدم اشتعال لمبة الشاشة وقد فحصت العناصر الالكترونية ووجدتها سليمة و كدالك اللمبة وقد قمت بتغييرها مع مراعات الخصائص الا أنني عند التغدية ب12vdc وبعد مدة وجيزة يسخن أحد الترانسيستورات لدا أردت أن أعرف كيف أتاكد من سلامة هدا المحول ودور مكثفة المدخل polyester film capacitor ومكثفة المخرج ciramic capacitor 
وبصراحة ليس لديا manuel technique لهدا الجهاز لدا يتعدر عليا ادراج الرسم الكلي لدائرة الشاشة.

مشكورين مسبقا
amiesab


​


----------



## amiesab (13 فبراير 2010)

للاضافة الدائرة ككل لها مدخل 12vdc ومخارج دات توتر مستمر ومخرج أخر خاص بلمبة فلورسنت
ولكل من لديه معلومات او ملفات تخص هدا الجهاز أرجو افادتنا بها ولكم كل التقدير والشكر


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (14 فبراير 2010)

اخى
لا اعلم عن c2330 هذا فقد بحثت ووجدت نتائج مختلفة لكن من الدائرة فهو ليس ذو خواص فريدة فالدائرة تعمل على 12 فولت على أى حال.
قم بتغيير الترانزيستورين معا - إن استمر الحال سيكون المحول لا شك
المكثفات يمكن قياسها بآفو به مدى لقياس المكثفات


----------



## power_mms (15 مارس 2010)

اليك هذه الدوائر الخاصة بهذا الموضوع
http://pavouk.org/hw/lamp/en_index.html

بالتوفيق
:56:


----------



## amiesab (18 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور جدا و جزاك الله كل الخير
amiesab


----------

